# Turkey Livers, heart and Kidney?



## midnight804 (Jun 13, 2008)

Aside from being larger in dimension would turkey livers, heart and kidneys be any different from chicken livers or kidneys? 

I generally give my boy .75-`1oz of chicken livers, heart or kidney w/ each meal now. 

I would give the same weight of Turkey OM.

Do these organs have any compositional differences from chicken that would cause me to feed them in a different proportion to their chicken counterparts.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Heart (any animal heart) is considered a MM in raw feeding. Mine eat turkey livers, gizzards, etc when I find them. I would feed them (turkey OM) in the same proportion as your chicken counterparts (chicken OM).


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I feed turkey heart and turkey livers when I can get them. I like the turkey hearts- they're just the right size IMO, but then again my dog isn't even 50 lbs.







Since I feed chicken quarters as the staple, I prefer giving as many other things that AREN'T chicken even though turkey is pretty close.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Turkey heart and gizzard are muscle meats. Liver is an organ meat - along with kidney, brains, eyes, etc.

They are categorized more by their nutrients - not so much by what they do.


----------



## midnight804 (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks ya'll. 

yeah I know the heart as MM thing, but I'm still working my boy up to a full 1oz of OM per meal...plus he really likes the little pieces of chicken heart. I tried a all OM ounce a couple times and his poo was a bit softer than I like so I try and get about 25% if the "organ mix" to be heart. 

I mean he absolutely freaks out for the chicken heart piece. its always the first thing he goes for and will even dig it out from under his leg quarter patty. maybe it just cause I don't grind it up...who knows.


----------

